# OTBS members- and powers that be



## richtee (Oct 31, 2007)

Should there be a sticky somewhere for member's competition results? It seems to be a positive reflection upon SMF without fail! Especially considering that there are very few real "Pros" here... most of us are just great Q lovers/cookers. No offence to the pros, of course ...but WATCH OUT!  Can we make another poll?  I tried once   LOL...laughable!


----------



## starsfaninco (Oct 31, 2007)

Excellent idea!!!  All for it!!


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 31, 2007)

I think we should just posta thread after we do a comp., this my keep the lengh down, but thread counts would be higher, we could see whats going on at a individual event rather than them all ran together. 

Don't we already have a area for comps.?


----------



## richtee (Oct 31, 2007)

Perhaps JUST official announcement..then let folks post congrats in new threads then. Yes  I understand..that OTBS thread makes me nutz... well, more than usual anyway   heh.

Submit to Mods the results...they post 'em.


----------



## gooose53 (Oct 31, 2007)

It's always good to see who has entered a comp and how they did.  It would certainly encourage those of us who have not entered any contests yet.


----------



## richtee (Nov 1, 2007)

BUMP- Was kinda late last night when this was posted, and the way stuff gets buried here...LOL!


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

No real strong feeling on this one way or another from me.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 1, 2007)

What exactly are ya asking for Rich, already got a comp. listing???>


----------



## kew_el_steve (Nov 1, 2007)

No strong feeling either way. We have a catagory for upcoming/recurring comps. Would this suffice?


----------



## richtee (Nov 1, 2007)

I guess. Just thought a special place for results would be nice..a "hall of fame" if ya would. Ah well...


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 1, 2007)

So, are you talking about another "forum" for comp results...? Your original post said a "sticky"... just tryin' to figure it out... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stickies are very useful as long as you know where they are. I'm thinking a sticky would do the trick... but as the interest grows in member competition, maybe then a special forum could be created for members announcing their participation in different comps and following up with their results...? Or not.

Just my 2 copper discs worth...


----------



## richtee (Nov 1, 2007)

Ahhh   OK... a special place! Thanks Hawg! "Go to your special place!"

Happy Gilmore paraphrased. Gawd that movie was FUNNY!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds good to me. We have several people that do comps and lots more that might want to if they had an idea about what to expect.


----------

